# Difference between Cymbalta & Effexor



## hopefulalways (Aug 17, 2007)

HI,This is one of my first posts in many months. I was wondering if anyone knows the difference between Cymbalta and Effexor. They seem very similar to me but I'm wondering about the side effect profile and tmainly the effects on pain and motility issues.My understanding is that Effexor can be a bit constipating, I'm wondering if its the same with Cymbalta. I would love to hear any feedback, comments and experiences anyone has had.LH


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A low percentage of people in the drug trials (like 1-5%) report constipation, a slightly lower percentage reported diarrhea. Just because something happened to a couple of people in a clinical trial (and they report everything that happened to anyone) that doesn't mean it will happen to you.http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/cymbalta_ad.htmThey are the same class, I think, but Cymbalta has been also tested for pain and been approved for that.You can always balance that out by taking a bit of something osmotic (magnesium oxide or miralax) if it becomes a problem.K.


----------



## hopefulalways (Aug 17, 2007)

K,Thanks for the info and the link you gave me, it was really helpful and interesting. My doc preferred Effexor over Cymbalta even though I felt more confident with Cymbalta because of the pain aspect. The doc claims Effexor is good for anxiety - I wonder if he knows that Cymbalta also is.What have pschiatrists ever known about pain anyway!!!!







Thanks for the info - the more knowlege we have the more power and therefore more hope ... Thanx a ton!


----------



## 23027 (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi all! I was just wondering if any of you taking Cymbalta or any antidepressants experienced the same problems I am having - or know of any helpful advice. I am taking 30mg and have been on it for 3-4 weeks now and I feel so nauseated all the time. It is dreadful. My doctor told me that this is a good antidepressant that won't make you gain weight - but if I don't eat constantly I am even sicker. This is so awful. Gaining weight is just going to make me more depressed. I actually threw up when I first started taking it and I am not one who has a weak stomach. I have tried taking it in the AM with food and at night after a heavy meal - doesn't matter when I take it - I always feel like I need to upchuck. Any helpful ideas? I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

I would give it another couple of weeks. Nausea isnt an uncommon side effect and the side effects tend to go away after about a month. If you still have problems talk to your doctor, you may need to try a different med or a different dosage.


----------



## 23027 (Oct 18, 2006)

Thank you for your response. I really appreciate it. I will follow your advice.


----------

